# How long does it take for body to absorb chicken/ tuna etc?



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

I've decided to go Against Powder shakes due to the sheer costs they sell at now!!

So can someone tell me how long does it take for the body to breakdown something like a grilled chicken to be used in the muscles? or tuna/ mackeral / sardines etc.... i think I will stick to these from now on.

Thanks


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I can safely say that having a couple of shakes a day on top of 3/4 meals will be cheaper than having to eat 5/6 high protein full meals a day, every day, unless you only buy the stupidly over priced branded proteins.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

tbh the price of whey protein has become extortionate, even the unflavoured stuff. I rather buy a few tins of extra tuna. 3 tines sets me back £1 when I shop around.


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

I'm with Dux, even with vat being added to whey, it'll cost a lot more to swap shakes for meat.

Where are you buying tuna from at 33p a tin?


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

To answer your question the absorption rate is irrelevant really, hitting your overall protein requirements for the day is the most important thing.

That said I wouldn't want to hit my protein needs with tuna :surrender:

MATRIX ANABOLIC PROTEIN 5KG - ONLY £53.99

I am not great at maths but to me this must be a cheaper and more enjoyable whey* to get my protein in


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

whats wrong with Tuna as a source of protein? although I have mackeral fish/ sardines aswel.

As to where to get it for a £1. it's actually for 99p from the 99p shop. Just buy the whole shelf out mate.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

shocks said:


> tbh the price of whey protein has become extortionate, even the unflavoured stuff.


what?! stock up on promotional/discounted stuff, use some codes/coupons, website price errors etc maxiraw 40% off, my protein half price or less.. I have about 100lbs of flavoured protein in my kitchen cupboards which i bought for less than £300 lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> what?! stock up on promotional/discounted stuff, use some codes/coupons, website price errors etc maxiraw 40% off, my protein half price or less.. I have about 100lbs of flavoured protein in my kitchen cupboards which i bought for less than £300 lol


This, buy in bulk when offers are on or mistakes are shared on here.

I've cleaned up from special deals and the kind people off here giving the heads up on eBay deals, discount codes etc


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

shocks said:


> whats wrong with Tuna as a source of protein? although I have mackeral fish/ sardines aswel.
> 
> As to where to get it for a £1. it's actually for 99p from the 99p shop. Just buy the whole shelf out mate.


That's very cheap,

Tuna chunks and in date?

I have nothing against Tuna by the way, I have a tin with some cheese and mayo every afternoon, I just wouldn't want to eat much more than a tin a day, purely for taste reasons.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

Spawn of Haney said:


> This, buy in bulk when offers are on or mistakes are shared on here.
> 
> I've cleaned up from special deals and the kind people off here giving the heads up on eBay deals, discount codes etc


okay I havent seen these kind of deals from such suppliers for a LONG time. what's the current offers?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

3 tins of tuna a day? Bet you smell great 

Personally I'd be worried about all that mercury you will be consuming.

Also all protein is not created equal.

Whey trumps tuna


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

your all saying whey is a cheap option but none of you have yet provided me a link or anything to suggest that there are good discounts out there. We all know supps are over prices now and its best sticking to solid foods. I have chicken in addition to tuna/ mackeral/ sardines


----------



## elliot438 (Mar 9, 2013)

Pretty sure whey protein is one of if not the cheapest form of protein to buy here in the UK especially when you buy in bulk


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

shocks said:


> We all know supps are over prices now and its best sticking to solid foods. I have chicken in addition to tuna/ mackeral/ sardines


Do we?


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

shocks said:


> your all saying whey is a cheap option but none of you have yet provided me a link or anything to suggest that there are good discounts out there. We all know supps are over prices now and its best sticking to solid foods. I have chicken in addition to tuna/ mackeral/ sardines


What's the drained weight of one of your tuna tins?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

shocks said:


> your all saying whey is a cheap option but none of you have yet provided me a link or anything to suggest that there are good discounts out there. We all know supps are over prices now and its best sticking to solid foods. I have chicken in addition to tuna/ mackeral/ sardines


I'm bored watching market charts so why not.

http://www.bulkpowders.co.uk/shop-by-category/protein-supplements/whey-protein/pure-whey-protein.html

166 servings = total of 4,000grams protein for £46.89

http://www.tesco.com/groceries/Product/Details/?id=275975496

160gram can = 40grams protein. If £1 a can that's 100 cans (£100) if £3 for 4 cans (£75) to equal the protein powder.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

i get 3 cans for 99p


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You won't find a cheaper protein source than whey from one of the bulk suppliers. Especially something like 5kg of unflavoured whey from MP.

Chicken/tuna, it'll start digesting the second it hits your stomach... as for how long it will take to be fully digested, who knows... far too many variables. Besides, it really doesn't matter anyway.


----------



## Wavelength (Aug 12, 2012)

shocks said:


> whats wrong with Tuna as a source of protein? although I have mackeral fish/ sardines aswel.


Nothing. It's a great source of protein. But like Robbie said, it's also a great source of mercury.


----------



## shocks (Feb 19, 2013)

not to forget mackeral and sardines are reallly cheap....


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

5kg whey @82% = 4100g

£46.89 = £1.14 per 100g of protein

btw, I'm not advocating the use of shakes over food, just showing they are cheaper. I've not had a shake in over 6 months.


----------

